# Wichita/Hutchinson KS



## Hellefire (Mar 20, 2005)

Just got here, don't know anybody. Living in Lyons, about 30 miles north of Hutchinson, 60 miles north of Wichita, Kansas. Any games around that could use an extra player? Could be just me (I have just over 25 years experience playing just about anything) or me and my girl friend (who has almost no experience but is smart and interested) and we would have to bring our 16 month daughter along. Maybe without the daughter once we have a babysitter, but we dont know anybody here yet so that might be a while. Anyway, please let me know if there are any games going on.

Aaron Blair
Foren Star


----------



## Hellefire (Mar 23, 2005)

Hm, 10 people looking but no reply...is it the baby? 

I can figure out other arrangements or leave the girls at home til we can find a babysitter if thats a problem. And willing to drive at least to Hutchinson.

Aaron


----------



## Hellefire (Mar 30, 2005)

so does anyone in the bible belt game???


----------

